# How Many Fursonas Do You Have?



## Houndeerling (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello! I am new here and kind of can't decide on just one particular fursona! Do many of you find yourselves making multiple fursonas for yourself or do you tend to just pick one species/design and stick with it?

I'm kinda leaning towards making a main one but maybe have them be a shapeshifter (like, maybe they can take the form of different species but with the same main colour scheme, markings, personality, etc), is that a thing people do? 

Also do you think fursonas tend to mostly be just a furry-fied version of the person making them, or do you think a fursona is kind of more of a separate identity than your own? 

Just curious about the whole process and how others go about it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

I would recommend you flesh out the character a little first in terms of actual character: Likes, dislikes, back story, age, sexuality, +++ before jumping onto the character herself in terms of species and looks.

Just my opinion though.

Personally I only have one Fursona, and I will always have one Fursona. Numerous other characters though.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 19, 2017)

I have created a number of characters over the years. Some are well fleshed-out, some are hollow. Of those who have a back-story, only one feels like me. I have one 'sona.


----------



## Houndeerling (Nov 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I would recommend you flesh out the character a little first in terms of actual character: Likes, dislikes, back story, age, sexuality, +++ before jumping onto the character herself in terms of species and looks.
> 
> Just my opinion though.
> 
> Personally I only have one Fursona, and I will always have one Fursona. Numerous other characters though.



Good idea! I tend to want to make basically an animal version of myself I guess for that to be the main one (it seems most people have a main fursona who is someone they identify with yes?). Though people have so many different facets of themselves, so I guess part of me also wants to make alternate versions that are still me but also more of a certain way than i actually am? (if that makes any sense with that wording lol) But then also separate ones that are not so much me at all I guess would be more characters than fursonas, right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

Houndeerling said:


> Good idea! I tend to want to make basically an animal version of myself I guess for that to be the main one (it seems most people have a main fursona who is someone they identify with yes?). Though people have so many different facets of themselves, so I guess part of me also wants to make alternate versions that are still me but also more of a certain way than i actually am? (if that makes any sense with that wording lol) But then also separate ones that are not so much me at all I guess would be more characters than fursonas, right?


Some people use one Fursona, some split up their "self" so to speak, into several Fursonas.

I use one Fursona because it's easier for me. All the experiences, knowledge, opinions, etc, are in one character. Over 28 years, you tend to experience a lot of different stuff, some experiences/situations can be traumatic and dramatically change you as a person. Drake didn't come into existence the moment I thought him up: He was born, grew up, and had a lot of shit happen, which is the approach I am taking with my Fursona. He exists like we do: Through living our lives and experience it.

I am considering expanding his back story a lot, as I have a lot of ideas at the back of my head.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2017)

Just one. I've learned having two is too much to bother with.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Technically I have two, but if you actually look at their personalities and how they compare to me I have no fursonas. We’re different but still similar. These two are like the halves of myself.


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Two.

Simo is my go-to fursona, the the one identify with, just a simple, easy going striped skunk with a rebellious streak.

His story is here, on this page:

forums.furaffinity.net: Stories of our characters

~

I also have an alternate Fossa fursona; he's a lot different, more aggressive, bossy, and saw his greatest development in a RP with a certain petulant, even pompous fox, who learned it was easier just to obey the Fossa! Well, that aside, I find these animals amazing. It's been fun to have a secondary character, and one that lives so much his life in trees. That was a huge appeal.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 19, 2017)

I have just one sona. He is mostly a direct representation of me, and my thoughts compiled into one. He's essentially my go to character I guess. However, I have many characters who all represent me, and aspects of my personality in different ways. I wouldn't call them fursonas, but they do represent aspects of who I am. I let my characters develop themselves and fit into their roles, while my fursona is fit for me, and develops after.


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Nov 19, 2017)

omg who needs more then one fursona? isnt it fury schizophrenic?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 19, 2017)

Just one because having two means you have multiple personality disorder :V
jk


----------



## wolvykasu (Nov 19, 2017)

I do not have a fursona, but I have a ton of caracters tho. I once had a caracter that look like me IRL, but as she was evolving, she changed a lot 
she had a part of my caracter too, but this part changed too much to be considered me XD


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 19, 2017)

I went from having four to weeding it down to a fursona I strictly identify with and a sub fursona that I just liked too much to not label her as a fursona... Since she's the mischievious, rowdy, bitchy part of me.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 19, 2017)

I got 2, beacuse imma broken little child


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 19, 2017)

I have one. Though I'm still new to the fandom, I have the feeling that it will always just be one.

Stránnik came to me during an amazing afternoon about two or three weeks after I'd joined. I just... _knew_. From species to personality and backstory. My wandering warrior encapsulates where I've been, what I've seen, my hopes & regrets -- and most importantly, what I wish I could be. 

I like the idea of your shapeshifter 'sona. Good luck developing it!

óÓÒò


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2017)

Two. One for my normal furry stuff, one for my more cringer furry stuff.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

i beat all of you XD i have around 55 fursonas and i have proof on my FA page  (char sheet) 

in truth i love to be the rooster the most as hes SO deffrent than ANYthing on FA so i chose him as my mascot- od choice as squirrles are my fav animal furry and totem...but a pycotic evil rooster is my mascot for my OC and all of my Furry stuff lol XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 20, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> i beat all of you XD i have around 55 fursonas and i have proof on my FA page  (char sheet)


They say there is no limit to how many fursonas one can have but wow, I don't even know what to say to this, lol.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 20, 2017)

My current sona is my only one.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> They say there is no limit to how many fursonas one can have but wow, I don't even know what to say to this, lol.


lol my characters have been around seanc 2004 and a few are honestly like my gods more than sonas Mr squirrel i like to think protects me like my totem  nother interesting thing about me kinda strange but not unheard of..what can i say i REALLY like my squirrel character


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> My current sona is my only one.


he looks amzing@!


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 27, 2017)

I just have one, I'm prolly always going to just have the same fursona, however over the years his colors have changed so much from when I first started the fandom at 16. So I've just added to his backstory that he likes to dye his hair alot.


----------

